# Halloween Dilemma? What to Wear?



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

So I just got invited to some friends' house from my church for a Halloween party. I haven't dressed up for Halloween since I was a kid! lol!

Everyone at the party is going to dress up. The problem is that the vast majority of the "adult" costumes that I've found have been going for the "sexy" look...which wouldn't really fly at a semi church function. lol!

So here are two things that I've been thinking of:

1. Star Trek.












I'm thinking of wearing this dress (without the tights) with knee high black boots. My parents have a pin somewhere that is a copy of the pin that they wear on their uniforms.

2. Terminator.

I would do my makeup similar to what I did here:






And I would wear a black tank top, black skinny jeans tucked into black boots (they look a little like combat boots...only they're knee high) with a studded belt.

My only worry is that no one will know what I'm supposed to be if I do either of these! lol!

So do any of you like either of these or have any cool ideas for a costume that isn't overly "sexy"? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 10, 2008)

Your terminator makeup is fantastic, maybe you could do something along the lines of using your makeup skills. I think they would know what you are if maybe you had a black jacket or something like that.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your terminator makeup is fantastic, maybe you could do something along the lines of using your makeup skills. I think they would know what you are if maybe you had a black jacket or something like that. Thanks! I've got a fitted black (faux) leather jacket that I could wear, but it is still super hot in Florida, and I don't want to be all sweaty! lol. I'm thinking about it, though.
ETA: If I don't wear the jacket, I could always try something like this:






Only moved over more onto the shoulder so I wouldn't be ripping up my shirt to pull it off. lol.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think this would look really cute! I agree with the non-raunchy look. Totally over it....





But if it were between the 2, I'd choose the Star Trek. They'd know who you were, especially, with the little pin.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 10, 2008)

I would go with the star trek one as well





How about a Greek Goddess?


----------



## Karren (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll lend you my Naughty Nun costume, Shaundra!! Thant would go over really good at church!! Hahaha. Besides Wal-mart I hit a couple of those halloween stores that pop up.. And they have some really nice adult costumes.. Many are "sexy" and short.. But there's some nice pricess ones.. Pirate... All in the $40 to $120 range


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the terminator would be awesome!

With the blood and the silver bit I think people will be able to tell you're supposed to be a robot sorta thing


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 10, 2008)

i say the terminator look just to show of your makeup skills.

or if you do end up doing the star trek one do the make up like those people with the weird lumpy heads lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2008)

Something about the terminator appeals to me...

I think it's the most creative, personally. And you've got the skills to do it.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG 100% the terminator look!! love it!

Star trek fans may disagree.. but I say terminator


----------



## Annia (Oct 11, 2008)

I am a Star Trek fan, but I say go with Terminator!

I am going to be Where's Waldo, hehe.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im going as a drag queen. It'll be great!


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2008)

That sounds like fun.... But then again that's what I do all the time... lol I think I'll try passing as a male this year!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 12, 2008)

I think out of those two, terminator looks really awesome!

There are heaps of non-sexy outfits you could wear! leia from starwars wears a full length dress, so that might be an option?

hmm... what else? harry potter characters are nice and easy, hermione would require boofed up hair, jeans and a tshirt and a wand. Not too hard!

that's all I can think of at the moment, but there are heaps of movie characters that wouldn't require anything super low cut.

Oooh! how about a stepford wife! you could wear a cute dress and an apron with heels and pearls!


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the Terminator. It just seems original and I think you can pull it off.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooh! how about a stepford wife! you could wear a cute dress and an apron with heels and pearls! That's an awesome idea!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the Terminator idea! Your makeup looks great!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the terminator idea but if all else fails, get Karrens's naughty nun costume


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone! Luckily, I've still got some time to decide!


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, amazing terminator make up. Whatever you decide, I am sure your make up with look great.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 14, 2008)

Do the terminator makeup with the star trek dress? Ahaha jk, if I had to choose I'd go with the terminator one


----------

